# Rollladenautomatik über Sonnenstand



## DjTommyB (30 Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben letztes Jahr neu gebaut und unsere Beschattung via Logo!8 realisiert.
Nun würde ich gerne die Beschattung automatisch "der Sonne nach" steuern.

Anfangs dachte ich mir, ich lös das einfach über die astronomische Uhr, eben hab ich aber bemerkt D), dass die Sonne im Sommer und im Winter nicht gleich dreht.

Hier mal ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung - Oben der Sonnenverlauf im Sommer, unten im Winter - die zwei kurzen Striche sind jeweils um 12 Uhr.



Problem der astronomischen Uhr:
Wenn die Sonne im Winter aufgeht, müssen andere Rollläden runter als bei Sonnenaufgang im Sommer.

Also wird's wohl auf Licht-/Helligkeitssensoren raus laufen.
Ich dachte an 3 Sensoren, einen Richtung N/O, einen Richtung S/O und einen Richtung S/W.

Welche Sensoren könnt ihr da empfehlen? Digital oder analog? Oder habt ihr ganz eine andere Idee dafür?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
LG aus Österreich =)


----------



## NieZuSpaet (31 Dezember 2017)

Moin,
wenn du noch Sommer- und Winterzeit beachtest, ist der Unterschied im Azimut marginal. Und solange der Zenit größer 90 Grad (also Sonne noch unter dem Horizont), brauchst du auch nicht verschatten. Und außerdem will man ja in der Regel die Erträge der Sonnenenergie im Winter im Haus nutzen, oder?
Also ich verschatte unser Passivhaus automatisch gemäß einer astronomischen Uhr in Verbindung mit einem Helligkeitssensor und der Außentemperatur. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## DjTommyB (31 Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Gedanken.
Natürlich will man im Winter die Sonne nutzen, aber wie löst du das programmtechnisch? Hast du Winter und Sommer Programme? Wenn ja, wann schaltest du die um? Oder regelt sich das über die Temperatur? 
Außerdem - lässt du das Ganze Jahr über die selbe Zeit? Oder fragst du Winter und Sommer Zeit ab und hinterlegst einen Offset? 

Danke dir!


----------



## NieZuSpaet (31 Dezember 2017)

Also massgeblich ist erst mal die Helligkeit und die Außentemperatur. Da kommt es eher selten vor, dass es über 16 Grad hat. Dann ist es aber auch egal, weil die Heizung dann schon aus ist und ich zur Not halt über die Fenster das Haus abkühlen könnte. Ist aber noch nicht vorgekommen. 
Ich verwende die Oscat Bausteine, die arbeiten intern mit der UTC-Zeit. Da entfällt das Umschalten zwischen Sommer- und Winterzeit. 
Und eigentlich ist die Verschattung ja auch nur von den Winkeln abhängig, und die werden, soweit ich bisher gesehen habe, in dem Baustein richtig berechnet. Zur Not kannst du ja die Verschattung ein paar Grad früher einschalten und länger anlassen.


----------



## DjTommyB (31 Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Antwort.

Mal ne Newbie-Frage. Arbeitet Oscat auch auf der Logo? Lese viel davon, aber so richtig hab ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt. Gibt’s davon auch gute Tutorials? 

Danke!


----------



## GLT (31 Dezember 2017)

Nein - Oscat.lib ist für CoDeSys u. für Siemens vorgesehen.
Grundsätzlich kann man sich ja Ideen holen, aber eine LOGO ist nunmal keine echte SPS, somit lässt sich auch nicht alles so umsetzen.


----------



## DjTommyB (31 Dezember 2017)

Dann wird’s wohl Handarbeit werden. Eine neue sps ist (momentan) keine Option, vielleicht in ein paar Jahren, wenn mir die Möglichkeiten ausgehen  

Empfehlung für alternative Steuerungen die nicht aus dem Hause Siemens sind?


----------



## GLT (31 Dezember 2017)

Ich kann, für Gebäudeautomatisierung, stets einen Kontroller von WAGO empfehlen - solide, günstig, flexibel u. es werden vernünftige libs von Wago geliefert bzw. man kann natürlich auch auf Oscat setzen.


----------



## Cliff (9 Januar 2018)

Eventuell noch einen Raspberry spendieren. Darauf dann OpenHab mit dem Astro-, sowie dem PLCLogo- Binding???
Dann kann die Logo die Ansteuerung machen und die Intelligenz kommt von OpenHab...


----------



## DjTommyB (9 Januar 2018)

Tolle Idee Danke, Raspberry hab ich eh noch zuhause liegen. Weist du da zufällig, wo ich gute Infos darüber bekomm? Danke!


----------



## Cliff (9 Januar 2018)

Hi,
zu OpenHab(2) auf dem Raspberry findest Du im Netz recht gute Infos. Ich habe meinen mit einem fertigen SD- Image aufgesetzt (Gibt es im Netz). Da hat man dann keine Sorgen bzgl. der Installation. 
Das Astro- Binding nutze ich selber auch. Da bekommst Du bezogen auf Deinen Standort Infos zu Sonnenaufgang, Untergang und Dämmerung (Und dnoch eine ganze mehr an Informationen). Das PLCLogo Binding habe ich noch nicht verwendet, nur gesehen das es eines gibt.
Neben den ganzen 'privaten' Seiten im Netz ist die Doku bei OpenHab eigentlich recht gut (Wenn auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig).


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo DjTommyB

Ich habe meine Beschattungs-Programm selbst gemacht.
Aber auf einer WAGO SPS, da hat man wie schon erwähnt mehr Möglichkeiten als auf einem LOGO.
Ich steuere aber die Storen nach Innentemperatur.
Im Sommer beschatte ich ab 20° Innentemperatur und im Sommer ab 23° Innentemberatur.
zusätzlich gebe ich die Storen mit dem Baustein FB_Sunset der mir die genaue Position der Sonne berechnet nur diese Store frei die auch besonnt werden.
Nur über die Helligkeit ist sehr schwierig, habe ich herausgefunden. weil der Himmel Sommer und Winter nie gleich hell ist mit Wolken oder ohne usw.

gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Heinileini (20 Januar 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> ... Im Sommer beschatte ich ab 20° Innentemperatur und im Sommer ab 23° Innentemperatur. ...


?   ?   ?   ?


----------



## Mavorkit (20 Januar 2018)

Denke das sollte im Sommer ab 20° und im Winter ab 23° heißen


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (21 Januar 2018)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Denke das sollte im Sommer ab 20° und im Winter ab 23° heißen



genau... sorry


----------



## KillADackl (7 März 2018)

Ich mache das mit einer Wago, einer Elsner Wetterstation P3, damit eröffnen sich echt neue Möglichkeiten. Seit das Ding läuft werde ich echt kreativ. Erfasst auch Helligkeit nach Sonnenrichtung, Dämmerung, Sonnenhöhe etc..... Meeeeega!


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 März 2018)

... nette Anmerkung - das war hier aber nicht gefragt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

